# custom 67 caprice in the making



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS JUST ARRIVED TODAY IN THE MAIL. SO I STARTED ON IT. THIS IS WHAT I GOT DONE FOR THE LAST HOUR. SINCE MY DAM MODEM WHENT DOWN HERE AND AT WORK, DUE TO THEM ROLLING BLACK OUT'S. ENJOY. :biggrin: 
































































still got to look at some ref. pics to see how the back window go's but it will be done tonight.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN! Thats why your the man! :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

very nice....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

lookin good biggs :thumbsup: i learn from you every day


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome start


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's

i would of had more done but like i said my modem was down and i needed ref pics to do the back of the roof right. but thank's again


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn it I thought you were going to wait on this ! I was going to try and see how far i got with mine LOL! DO the damn thing look it should be and can i say something real quick !






















_*HEY BIGGS I WANT THAT ARE YOU GOING TO CAST IT ? HOW MUCH ? I NEED 6 OF THEM ! *_

LOL! Your the greatest ! i just try to get in where i can fit in LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i just got off the phone with deuces and he said he's going to cast them.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this is what im going after. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jul 21 2006, 11:38 PM~5820313
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *



hey Deuce ! 






















I am clownin

















Dont want to jack you BIGGS ! But I know if your hands are in this master ! Mine wont be good lookin for long ! Lets just say Mine lacks some detail i already see you have put in on this MAN ! 

If i cant lead the pack i will push the slow 1s down LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

let's just say that ride of your's inspired me to do this one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2006, 11:46 PM~5820351
> *let's just say that ride of your's inspired me to do this one.
> *



I went off of an idea ! Never did look at any pics but after seeing that 1:1 A lot needs to be changed and the type of builder you are BIGG i know thats the shit you will focus on !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you know me homie. if it aint right it aint leaving my work area. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Biggs, I member you showing Duece76 step by step how to convert the Caprice. Damn, looking at your work you didn't miss a step...Great work as always.........PRIMO #1


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here are a few more pics for the night.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 21 2006, 10:31 PM~5820507
> *Biggs, I member you showing Duece76 step by step how to convert the Caprice. Damn, looking at your work you didn't miss a step...Great work as always.........PRIMO #1
> *


thank's primo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

and here is the stuff i like doing the most.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

almost done. :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

biggs what kind of glue do you use? doest it work good melt the plastics together. i broke the windshield pillar on my 77 monte and have glued it a grip of times and it still breaks off, i have used testors glue with some super glue too. whats a good glue to get and how much they go for. thnx


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BOY GOT IT !


ANOTHER OVER THE TOP KILLER ~


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jul 21 2006, 11:42 PM~5820754
> *biggs what kind of glue do you use? doest it work good melt the plastics together. i broke the windshield pillar on my 77 monte and have glued it a grip of times and it still breaks off, i have used testors glue with some super glue too. whats a good glue to get and how much they go for. thnx
> *


i use zap-a-gap. homie. with the insta set. it's some good shit. over bondo or putty anyday.
but you might to use a piece of small wire.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 01:54 AM~5820784
> *i use zap-a-gap. homie. with the insta set. it's some good shit.
> *


And it keeps your fingers together too!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Goddamn! This conversion has been on my "to do" list for a while now. Lookin good Biggs.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2006, 11:54 PM~5820784
> *i use zap-a-gap. homie. with the insta set. it's some good shit. over bondo or putty anyday.
> but you might to use a piece of small wire.
> *


thnx homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 22 2006, 12:00 AM~5820810
> *Goddamn! This conversion has been on my "to do" list for a while now. Lookin good Biggs.
> *


thank's homie.  


and mini i hear you bro. this shit work's too good sometime's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jul 22 2006, 12:02 AM~5820816
> *thnx homie
> *


n/p homie anytime. 
pm me if i can help you out.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all the main fab work is done on it. just need's some sanding and it will be finished.



















here you go vegascutty. here is what it look's like


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 02:13 AM~5820840
> *all the main fab work is done on it. just need's some sanding and it will be finished.
> 
> 
> ...


TOO FUCKIN SWEET ! 

Bro another killer ! You got to get this to the sweat chop for your self ! Thats alot of hard work in a very short time ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's david.   
well im out of here for the night. i'll finish it up in the morning. late!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great work once again!! Thanx for all the posted pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, you are indeed THE MAN!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn,,nice work


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM CARNAL...ANOTHER GREAT BIGGS EDITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!..FUCKER IT'S GONNA BE CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

keep plastic alive.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

THIS IS WHY YOU ARE ONE OF THE BEST :wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A TURE ARTIST! BIGGS THE GREAT ! Now if this does make it passed wishful thinking I will have to get 1 for my self !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2006, 02:40 PM~5822776
> *A TURE ARTIST!  BIGGS THE GREAT !  Now if this does make it passed wishful  thinking  I will have to get 1 for my self !
> *


thank's lowridin 14.  

and david if not i will cast them. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 01:54 PM~5822810
> *thank's lowridin 14.
> 
> and david if not i will cast them. :biggrin:
> *


Kool, Primo if you cast I want one. Thanks. I'll call you from work tonite, you too David I'll give you a call to close our deals...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

came out great biggs!!! now I need you to fab a 68 caprice for me!!!..lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 22 2006, 03:13 PM~5822881
> *came out great biggs!!! now I need you to fab a 68 caprice for me!!!..lol
> *


send me the shit. i'll do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 02:14 PM~5822889
> *send me the shit. i'll do it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

oh and by the way fred when you see fernando vargas by your house. tell him to give up boxing. that boy got knocked the fuck out

MR. BIGGS. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 02:48 PM~5823003
> *oh and by the way fred when you see fernando vargas by your house. tell him to give up boxing. that boy got knocked the fuck out
> 
> MR. BIGGS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:  YES HE DID!!!! MAN THAT VATO MOVED OUT OF OXNARD. HE LIVES OUT IN CAMARILLO IN "SPANISH HILLS ESTATES"..HAHA FUNNY THING IS THAT THE ASSOC. TRIED TO PREVENT HIM FROM MOVING THERE BECAUSE OF THE PARTIES AND HOMIES. NOBODY IN OX LIKES HIM EXCEPT MAYBE HIS PARENTS.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the last of the 67 caprice.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh damn.... thats sick.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5824299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*That's fuckin KLEAN*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Deuce you better get your shop up and running soon !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 22 2006, 09:25 PM~5824394
> *oh damn.... thats sick.....
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 02:54 PM~5822810
> *thank's lowridin 14.
> 
> and david if not i will cast them. :biggrin:
> *



Bigg's, you MOS DEF, should make molds of these fine rides. For sure you will sell them on Ebay or wherever for some good money...I think it's a good investment.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2006, 08:50 AM~5826374
> *Bigg's, you MOS DEF, should make molds of these fine rides. For sure you will sell them on Ebay or wherever for some good money...I think it's a good investment.
> *


I would agree, this is a crossover item that people other than lowriders would definately be interested in


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

But what would sale easier ? The whole body , or just the roof section ? 

Is it worth let say 30.00 for a body vs 15.00 for the roof ? 

I know there are a few real bad 68 convertibles on ebay that woul look sweet with the roof section on it ! Just look at what could be pull off with this body !

BUT will it end up like the LS ? where even asked for it to be done and then when it was the havent sold out like they thought it would ! 

If someone does pop this body ! It should be limited !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I look at these things beyond this LIL forum...let's be honest here, most guys on here are quite young and/ or don't have a lot of money and want it all...that can't be done, period. These are items for people that have more money to spend so I believe it will mosdef sell on other forums, Ebay, start your own website, whatever.

Go for the whole body and use an extra '67 kit to finish it just like a lot of other resin kits out there.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Shit I know I can't wait, I just went and bought a 67 and 70 today. But I'm figuring on converting it to 68 with modelhaus parts if poss. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2006, 09:00 AM~5826408
> *But what would sale easier ? The whole body  , or just the roof section ?
> 
> Is it worth let say 30.00 for a body  vs 15.00 for the roof ?
> ...


I think just the body would be fine. Like I said, this could definately be a crossover item for the muscle and stock car builders. I see 65 belairs in resin selling all the time on ebay. I think just the roof section would be too much of a hassle to extend the trunk lid, align, and fit and all that.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2006, 08:13 AM~5826436
> *I look at these things beyond this LIL forum...let's be honest here, most guys on here are quite young and/ or don't have a lot of money and want it all...that can't be done, period. These are items for people that have more money to spend so I believe it will mosdef sell on other forums, Ebay, start your own website, whatever.
> 
> Go for the whole body and use an extra '67 kit to finish it just like a lot of other resin kits out there.
> *


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

biggs what are you going to do for the trim???????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5826680
> *biggs what are you going to do for the trim???????
> *


the window trim? :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 01:47 PM~5827045
> *the window trim?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING REAL GOOD !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM HOMIE...THAT CLEAN HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just finished the scribing on the trunk line's


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!! :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 11:18 AM~5827171
> *just finished the scribing on the trunk line's
> 
> 
> ...


RAZOR OR WHAT DID YOU USE ?????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 23 2006, 12:29 PM~5827213
> *RAZOR OR WHAT DID YOU USE ?????
> *


exacto razor saw.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 02:18 PM~5827171
> *just finished the scribing on the trunk line's
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS TALENT !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn thats fast! what have i gotton myself into?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:50 PM~5827295
> *damn thats fast! what have i gotton myself into?
> *


3 out of 4 nnl west, 10 best of show's, 15 best paint, 14 best engine, numerus 1st place's, and even a few 2nd's.....the list go's on and on. :biggrin: best nascar, best top fuel, best import, best street machine.


member you member.  :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

11 disappointments from the heartland show...... im fucked.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 01:22 PM~5827422
> *11 disappointments from the heartland show...... im fucked.....
> *


 it's all in fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you know thats what everyone said , but im too competitive . i was pissed, out of 11 entries in 3 different classes i should have gotten at least a third place.... lost to a bunch of inaccurate cars....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its not about the wins CANDY ! The chance to go up against me was a win for you so you should be thankful of that !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i guess....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 06:02 PM~5828180
> *i guess....
> *


what you think of the MONTE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ahem..... if i had my camera the cat would be out of the bag..... yall got some competition , shit im ready to put mine back in the box and throw in the towel , but a few people wouldnt be too happy about that...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Thats tight homie. You got some extra good talent. What did the car start as?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

67 impala and a 70 impala...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

shit homie you rock that is bad ass!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

if any one wants one ill cast them soon as i can


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 23 2006, 08:47 PM~5829963
> *if any one wants one ill cast them soon as i can
> *


I'LL TAKE 5 OF THEM, WHEN CAN YOU HAVE THEM READY..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 23 2006, 08:47 PM~5829963
> *if any one wants one ill cast them soon as i can
> *


OH SHIT WAIT, HAVE YOU CASTED BEFORE? LET ME SEE WHAT THE FIRST ONE LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks fuckin hot Biggs, keep it up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 11:59 PM~5830013
> *:banghead:
> *



*KIDS!*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats some bad ass building :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2006, 10:16 PM~5830109
> *OH SHIT WAIT, HAVE YOU CASTED BEFORE? LET ME SEE WHAT THE FIRST ONE LOOKS LIKE.
> *


yeah no kidding


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE!!! GOOD JOB BIGGS.


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2006, 10:16 PM~5830109
> *OH SHIT WAIT, HAVE YOU CASTED BEFORE? LET ME SEE WHAT THE FIRST ONE LOOKS LIKE.
> *


lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn biggs you shoulda been a surgeon 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

that shits amazing


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 25 2006, 02:56 PM~5840949
> *damn biggs you shoulda been a surgeon
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thank's homie.  
i wish i was. so i can have the easy life.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to get it back home :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 5 2006, 08:54 PM~5910153
> *cant wait to get it back home :biggrin:
> *



_*NO RUSHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

goin to cast when i get it only 12 being made limted production


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2006, 12:21 AM~5820220
> *DAMN!  Thats why your the man!  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 

Biggs, Everyone of your projects always turns into fire! That fuckin thing is awesome man, Great job!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

That's a cool roof makeover! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Damn BIG BRO...you cut up and kill more models than a 5 year old with a.d.d. and a chainsaw!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

am i ever goin to get mine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 12 2006, 07:55 PM~5955744
> *am i ever goin to get mine
> *



_* :twak: :buttkick: Biggs is very busy, I never rush anyone making stuff for me. I want my shit to come out right........................*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 12 2006, 09:55 PM~5955744
> *am i ever goin to get mine
> *


PERFECTION TAKES TIME


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone know were i camget one lol :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 31 2006, 09:05 PM~6083753
> *anyone know were i camget one lol :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


_*GET WHAT? A '67 CAPRICE?*_


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yes


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 31 2006, 09:11 PM~6083812
> *yes
> *


WHAT'S WRONG YOU CAN'T WAIT FOR THE '67 CAPRICE THAT'S IS BEING DONE FOR YOU? I BET YOUR GETTING IT DONE FOR ALMOST NOTHING AND YOU CAN'T WAIT. HOMIE, UNDERSTAND THAT IF YOU WANT SOMETHING TO COME OUT RIGHT YOU HAVE TO WAIT. I CAN MAKE YOU ONE LESS THAN 2 HOURS BUT YOU WILL NOT LIKE THE WAY IT MAY COME OUT. MY 2 AND FINAL CENTS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2006, 12:20 AM~6083887
> *WHAT'S WRONG YOU CAN'T WAIT FOR THE '67 CAPRICE THAT'S IS BEING DONE FOR YOU? I BET YOUR GETTING IT DONE FOR ALMOST NOTHING AND YOU CAN'T WAIT. HOMIE, UNDERSTAND THAT IF YOU WANT SOMETHING TO COME OUT RIGHT YOU HAVE TO WAIT. I CAN MAKE YOU ONE LESS THAN 2 HOURS BUT YOU WILL NOT LIKE THE WAY IT MAY COME OUT. MY 2 AND FINAL CENTS
> *


DANG ! Betos had enough ! :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

havent seen it yet


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 19 2006, 06:56 PM~6206782
> *havent seen it yet
> *


_*WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
   
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!
WAIT!!!!!*_


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i am and as for the stockton show im not goin to take any of your customser from u cause i might not be goin


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u do your thing man u deserve it more then me anyway


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 19 2006, 09:59 PM~6207688
> *u do your thing man u deserve it more then me anyway
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. :angry: 
HE HAS HIS 68 AND YOUR 67 IS ON THE WAY. SO STOP ACTING LIKE A LIL SPOILED KID. MAN IM FUCKEN TIRED OF THIS SHIT. THEN YOU WONDER WHY NO ONE WANT'S TO FUCK WITH YOU.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 10:17 PM~6207818
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. :angry:
> HE HAS HIS 68 AND YOUR 67 IS ON THE WAY. SO STOP ACTING LIKE A LIL SPOILED KID. MAN IM FUCKEN TIRED OF THIS SHIT. THEN YOU WONDER WHY NO ONE WANT'S TO FUCK WITH YOU.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OH SHIT the Bigg mans pissed!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im not even involved in this whole mess but seeing the randum stupid posts asking if "are you mad at me" and the like, are starting to piss me off too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 19 2006, 10:25 PM~6207888
> *im not even involved in this whole mess but seeing the randum stupid posts asking if "are you mad at me" and the like, are starting to piss me off too.
> *


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i wasnt even talkin about the car


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN BIGGS THAT'S A PRETTY SICK ASS CONVERTION.NO WONDER EVERYBODY LOOKS UP TO U,PROPS TO YOU BRO,I BET YOU SHOWED THE MAD BOMBER A FEW TRICKS HA? GOOD JOB MAN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 20 2006, 08:03 PM~6214251
> *DAMN BIGGS THAT'S A PRETTY SICK ASS CONVERTION.NO WONDER EVERYBODY LOOKS UP TO U,PROPS TO YOU BRO,I BET YOU SHOWED THE MAD BOMBER A FEW TRICKS HA?  GOOD JOB MAN  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's homie,,and yes to your question :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill have something for u at the stockton show if i go biggs


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 20 2006, 08:59 PM~6215017
> *ill have something for u at the stockton show if i go biggs
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up beto


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

special thanks to MR BIGGS for the great work done on the caprice he did for me one hell of a great job thank u very much MR BIGGS for all the time and work u put into the build i am deeply honored to have him do something for me and ill never forget that once again thank u very much MR BIGGS


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

MR BIGGS YOU HAVE ALOT OF TALENT IN THIS MODELING STUFF, KEEP IT UP, I LIKE TO GET ON L.I.L. EVERYDAY AND SEE WHAT YOU AND MINI GOT GOIN ON. YOU AS WELL AS EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE DO SOME FANTASTIC JOBS ON THESE CARS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 11:11 PM~5824299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAn I wish someone would get this casted ! Some Of use would like to build a Menace the master Body ! 

Hope I get a chance to get one if anyone pops them in resin ! Hope it ant just wish full thinking !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2006, 06:45 AM~6281122
> *MAn I wish someone would  get this casted !  Some  Of use would like to build a Menace  the master  Body  !
> 
> Hope  I get a chance to get one if anyone pops them in resin !  Hope it ant  just wish full  thinking !
> *


*Wait till I get my '68 Caprice, then you will really want that casted.*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here you go primo. sorry for the wait but it'a all blocked out, primerd, and ready to be sent out to you tomorrow. i hope you like it.  











and thank's to all the rest of the homie's for there complement's.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT FUCKERS GANGSTER BIGGS!!!!! LOOKS FUCKIN PERFECT!!! AIGHT BETO I NEED ONE, CAST THAT BITCH!!..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2006, 08:10 PM~6285311
> *THAT FUCKERS GANGSTER BIGGS!!!!! LOOKS FUCKIN PERFECT!!! AIGHT BETO I NEED ONE, CAST THAT BITCH!!..LOL
> *


thank's fred ..
i havent forgoten about you homie your next. your stuff will be out in a day or two and i'll throw in a lil something for the wait.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2006, 07:16 PM~6285349
> *thank's fred ..
> i havent forgoten about you homie your next. your stuff will be out in a day or two and i'll throw in a lil something for the wait.
> *


 :thumbsup: NO PROBLEM!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2006, 07:03 PM~6285264
> *here you go primo. sorry for the wait but it'a all blocked out, primerd, and ready to be sent out to you tomorrow.  i hope you like it.
> 
> 
> ...


_*That fuckers KLEAN!!!!
Thanks Primo*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 1 2006, 08:36 PM~6285494
> *That fuckers KLEAN!!!!
> Thanks Primo
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

like i said before thank u very much MR BIGGS for all the time and work u put into my caprice and sorry for all the bullshit i said to u and everyone else on here once again thank u very much :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

oraleee :0 capriceeeeeeee..... good work biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks awesome!! You really should cast this one...even if you don't sell too many here on LIL...there are other places you could sell these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2006, 01:27 AM~6286307
> *Looks awesome!!  You really should cast this one...even if you don't sell too many here on LIL...there are other places you could sell these. :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya ! i want 1 for sure !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm speechless!

Well, not entirely speechless, I did say "I'm speechless", so.... aw nevermind.



Looks damn good Biggs!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice :0


----------

